# Ham help needed



## JBURTKA (Apr 17, 2022)

I am sous vide a 18 lbs city ham in original plastic shrink. After a couple of hours @ 140f the plastic "inflated" and floated the ham to the top? Any ides what created this and is it an issue?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2022)

The stream in the package creates the air. Yes you need to weigh it down so the meat is submerged. 

Also it’s not recommended to cook in the original packaging.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2022)

Read the below tutorial and use it...
*


			https://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_2.3
		

*

Meat in the SV should not be more than 3" thick....  It takes too long to get to a temp that kills food borne pathogens...

Thickness

65 mm8¼ hr4½ hr3¼ hr


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2022)

I have one question, and please don't take this the wrong way. Why would you want to cook a city ham in an SV? 

...and welcome to the site. Happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 18, 2022)

Welcome to the neighborhood.

I'm guessing this is a ready-to-eat type of city ham?  And not a ready-to-cook ham?


----------

